# Certification - Wellington



## Richard Wood (Jun 27, 2008)

I read on the Christchurch greenev website that it is a good idea to contact your certifier with your design before you begin cutting things out of your car. 
That sounds like a good plan to me, particularly if one ends up cutting holes in the floor for batteries. Is there someone in particular we should talk to in Wellington?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Richard
First Join your local car club 
(member of New Zealand Hot Rod Assoc)
(Mine is Cobra Rodders in Gore)

Then buy a copy of 
"The New Zealand Hobby Car Technical Manual"

its expensive but as a member you get a good discount 

This is your bible!

Then go to 
http://www.lvvta.org.nz/

and download the list of certifiers - find one with the electric cart qualification

I have had my "concept" approved - not the design because I am making it up as I go along!


----------



## Richard Wood (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Duncan, I appreciate the advice. I'd like to chat with a certifier up front as well.
Wellingtonians, have any of you joined any of these clubs? If so, which one?
I see there's only 1 certifier with electric category in Wellington, so that makes it easy to identify who to talk to!
Also, Duncan, I see the LVVTA website has a lot of useful information including all the technical standards. What is it that the Hobby Car Technical Manual provides in addition?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Richard

The manual is about 50mm thick 
- it explains what you need, 
saying that about half of it is relevant to an EV!

My club has a certifier as a life member (not EV unfortunately) he thinks the book is worth its weight in gold (and its heavy)

My EV certifier is in Dunedin, I will be using the local guy to check the car and the EV guy for the electrical stuff'

I find the book useful
It is designed to be used to build a car and it is well written

The "Technical Standards" are a *lot* more bureaucratic!!


The NZHRA is negotiating to sell it to the Australians - they are talking millions!

The concept here in NZ is - *Set a poacher to catch a poacher*,

The NZHRA has the sort of authority that most countries give to a government department

This is good, 
They are the best people to police it as if they let the wrong thing through the authority will be revoked

We get a really good "system" that doesn't cost the taxpayers

Everybody wins!


----------



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi,
I built my Alto based on the EV rules I got off Gavs EV site. I have attached them. They seemed to give enough direction to get around the issues recertification. Best of luck with your build. 

David Newton
GreenEV


----------

